# 15 Billion in Cuts



## LouthMan (6 Sep 2012)

I am looking for the breakdown on this, what has being cut and what is due in the 2014 Budget. I know we are in for 3.5 Billion in cuts in the next budget or 2.25 in cuts and 1.25 in extra tax to be taken in.

What does that leave for 2014 and is that it then ?  !


----------



## jpd (6 Sep 2012)

deleted


----------



## jpd (6 Sep 2012)

If you look at the overall Government spending (as per CSO report http://www.cso.ie/en/media/csoie/releasespublications/documents/economy/2011/nie_2011.pdf ) 

there is still a long way to go



 |...2006...|...2007...|...2008...|...2009...|...2010...|...2011...
Income| 63,227| 66,364| 60,401| 51,438| 50,590| 51890
Spending|58,015|66,198|73,525|73,901|99,026|71,912

Surplus/deficit|5,212|166|-13,124|-22,463|-48,436|-20,022


Even allowing for the cost of the banks, the government (on our behalf) is still spending far more than it is taking in in taxes and duties - unless we can find a rich sugar daddy, then budget cuts and tax rises have a long way to go yet


----------

